# White backdrops?



## nightangel73 (Jan 23, 2010)

Were I can get a white backdrop like the ones they use at the Picture People? I want a white backdrop with NO WRINKLES. Any ideas of something reasonable other than paper (paper is not sturde and can mess up quickly)? I don't mind to pay expensive for something good.


----------



## CxThree (Jan 24, 2010)

Look at tile board at home depot.  A 4x8 sheet is less than $10.  Poeple use it for white seemless shots, but they usually stand on it.  You could use it for a background too.  Its the stuff they make shower walls out of in homes.


----------



## nightangel73 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanxs! That sounds like a plan :thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a piece of vinyl that I use as a white backdrop.  I used a low reflectance vinyl (the stuff they use to make those hanging signs).  It only comes in 60" widths so I cad a couple pieces welded together.  

It works great, and doesn't have many wrinkles, even when I roll & fold it up to take it on location.  The small wrinkles that it does get, are easily washed out with cross lighting.

It is much more durable than paper, but it does get dirty and because of the matte finish, it doesn't clean well.

I've also added a piece of white tile board as a extension to the bottom and for a more durable place to stand.


----------



## nightangel73 (Jan 24, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I have a piece of vinyl that I use as a white backdrop.  I used a low reflectance vinyl (the stuff they use to make those hanging signs).  It only comes in 60" widths so I cad a couple pieces welded together.


where you buy the vinyl?

I bought one of the Boss backdrop that claim to be wrinkle free but it does has wrinkles and it just doesn't look right..I want completetly wrinkle free


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 25, 2010)

I actually work at an industrial fabric company.  We have all sorts of different types of fabric like that.  

Keep in mind that a wrinkle (texture) free background can be achieved with lighting.  Wrinkles show up as texture because a directional light will cause shadows behind the wrinkles...but if you add more light, from another direction, you can fill those shadows...and if there are no shadows, it will likely look smooth in a photo.  

Honestly, paper is probably the easiest wrinkle free background.  You just have to keep in mind that it's a consumable product.  When it gets dirty or destroyed, you just roll out more...and when the roll runs out, just get another one.  

Another option would be to build a solid structure like an infinity wall.  Basically you use something to create a curve where the floor & ceiling meet.  Then you can finish it and paint it white (or whatever).


----------



## transformed (Jan 25, 2010)

Seamless paper is awesome. And just like Mike said, if it get's messed up, roll out more. I use a new section for every shoot.


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2010)

I use seamless paper too. The 9 foot by 12 yard rolls. B&H sells the Savage Super White for $40 a roll.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/45468-REG/Savage_1_12_107_x_12yds_Background.html

Shipping can add up, but those of us that are members of the National Association of Photoshop Professionals (NAPP) get free regular shipping from B&H, making the shipping cost a non-issue all year long.


----------



## njnewby (Jan 26, 2010)

I've used a matte white posterboard for smaller shots. The thick posterboard with foamboard in the middle.
You could probably get a larger section.
I think I found decent size at Michaels or other art places.
It sturdy to stand up vertically, not expensive and no wrinkles.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 26, 2010)

Your gear list makes me think you are not a pro but, if I'm wrong, and you work out of a studio, your best bet is a cyc wall. Permanent seamless background and when it is not cleanable anymore, you just paint it.

I do not endorse the business in the link, it is just to give you an idea of what I'm talking about.
Home_Page

A cyc wall can be 1, 2 or 3 walls depending on wants/needs.


----------

